# MARAUDER



## savage (Jul 17, 2006)

Air raid of Marauders


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 17, 2006)

Great Pics!!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice shots !!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome pics!


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 18, 2006)

From what I can figure out, these -26's were from the 320th BG, 12th AF. Most of them of the 441st bomb squadron.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2006)

Those pics are very well preserved. Very nice!


----------



## Aggie08 (Jul 25, 2006)

Excellent! I like the last one alot.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 25, 2006)

The fourth pix shows to good effect a big slab of armour plate attached to the forward fuselage.


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 3, 2006)

Amazing - could have been taken yesterday!
See my Marauder landing vid clip on YT.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HdWH9qvMSE_


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, Roy! That looked like a real E ticket ride!


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 3, 2006)

That B26 was a test bed for something, I cant remember the specifics. Note the second wheel in the back.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> That B26 was a test bed for something, I cant remember the specifics. Note the second wheel in the back.


Martin XB-48.




USAF


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2006)

Judging by the pic it was quite a big machine.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2006)

Wurger said:


> Judging by the pic it was quite a big machine.


About the size of a B-47


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 7, 2006)

All of these images showing 320th BG Marauders were taken by a fella name Joe Kingsbury,
a bombardier from the 441st BS, and can be found on *THIS* website, along with many more...


Fade to Black...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 7, 2006)

Excellent site. It's a shame all the U.S groups don't have that many photos of them. I can't find any of 98th Heavy Bombardment Group in the desert.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 8, 2006)

Really? You haven't been able to find _any_ images of 98th BG B-24s in North Africa? If that's the case then I can set you up with some...


Fade to Black...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2006)

I've seen two, but they're broken links. And all the others are not in the desert. I'm writing up on the Ninth Air Force in the desert at the moment, and pictures of the planes they used at the time would be very much appreciated. 

57th Fighter Group - P-40F
12th Bombardment Group (M) - B-25C
98th Bombardment Group (H) - B-24D
1st Provisional Group/376th Bombardment Group - B-17E and B-24D.

I've actually done pretty well with the 1st Provisional/376th Bomb Group, and I've even got a few HALPRO B-24Ds.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I can help you out with images from all those units... I'll post them in the Ninth AF thread...


Fade to Black...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2006)

d, go to Web-Birds.Com and look under the 12th AF. There you will find the 57th FG with a bunch of pictures of the group in P-47s and P-40s.


----------

